

Lawyers who don't code may soon be obsolete - mode80
http://etherscripter.com/what_is_ethereum.html

======
evli
There is a large population that doesn't code, that has problems that do not
deal with programming. Hard to imagine in this current technology hype, but
yes.

Even developers get divorce. You would rather have your rights ensured or to
be able to talk about Ruby with the lawyer?

